# Uses for self taping screws



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I have to install a 480v 600a fused switch in an old 2000a ITE main service panel. The job involves a shutdown of the 13.2kv coming into the building effecting multiple tenants. So I got the switch and all the parts and installation instructions in front of me. I pulled a side panel to get a good look the bus and see self taping screws holding a 400a fused switch. The switch feeds a generator transfer switch installed by a tenant.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not exactly clear on what you're attempting but I don't think self tapping screws should be a part of it.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Besides the fact that the screw seems to make no physical connection to both buss plates!?!?!?

Pete


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Read my post, I found the screws on an *existing* switch.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Tonedeaf said:


> Read my post, I found the screws on an *existing* switch.


Wasn't implying that it was your doing.. just amazed at the apparent lack of workmanship.

Pete


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Tonedeaf said:


> Read my post, I found the screws on an existing switch.


My bad. Still ridiculous though


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

It works great! Those are self-taping screws. Just remember, IF YOU CANT DUCK IT, **** IT!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Never mind, I went back and reread the OP and now I don't have a question.

(for you Harry, sure glad I did it w/in 30 minutes) :laughing:


----------

